# Is it Possible to Change Your Resignation Date?



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I told my then manager that I was leaving on Oct 5th (unofficially). I turned in my official noticed on Oct 12th. I told them I thought my last day would be theNov 17th but I wasn't positive. HR said that was fine and I could change it if need be. Is it ok to change it? I would like to move it up a few days to Nov 15th. If it is ok, do I have to turn in a letter saying this? If so what do I say in it?

Thanks!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Okay, I'm no expert, but I have quit a few jobs. I would guess that as long as you're telling them ahead of time and that you provide it in writing, they wouldn't have a lot to say. Of course, that all depends on how your HR dept. is and whether or not you're leaving on good terms. I say, ask them, what's the worst they can do?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Seems to me you have the upper hand. What are they going to do if you leave early? Just tell them that you are resigning effective November 15. Be sure they have your new address on file in the HR office, etc.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I wouldn't see a problem with it either but just make sure that they don't get fed up with you and suggest that you just resign immediately. I have had plenty of friends give their 2 week notice and their boss has made them leave immediately. That is generally when you are going to a direct competitor and they want to make sure you aren't taking proprietary information so you should be fine. If I were you I would just make sure that they would not ask you to leave if you do need the income for the next 1.5 weeks.


----------

